# First Clyrolinx recipe : KZOR's - YodaSoda



## KZOR (4/11/16)

After receiving my first Clyrolinx concentrates today I spent a few hours playing around with a cream soda recipe and 6 sample bottles later I think I have something worth trying.
Let me know what you think of it.
Tastes abit like the cream soda sterri stumpi

Reactions: Like 6


----------

